# Does this puppy look look purebred?



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Here is a 7 week old little pup. Opinions?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Hard to tell at that age. Color looks good. She's awfully cute too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks younger than 7 weeks to me


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

that pup looks 5 weeks not 7 weeks, too early to tell


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is what I would say . Pup looks closer to 5 weeks of age.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

If you could post another picture, it's hard to tell, he has a nice coat though, would look great when he is older, 7 weeks looks more like this; the lighter coated pup is about 5 and a half weeks old, 40 days to be exact!


----------

